# Doublons photos suite activation iCloud sur mac



## PL37 (30 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,
Je vous expose ma problématique.
Jusqu'à hier, j'utilisais iCloud pour sauvegarder mes photos uniquement depuis mon iPhone. En parallèle, j'incorporais aussi mes photos de mon iPhone dans ma bibliothèque photos sur mon mac.
Hier, j'ai activité iCloud sur mon mac, dans photos (en cochant l'option "télécharger les originaux sur ce mac").

Or, depuis cette démarche, quasi toutes mes photos sont en doublons (mais pas toutes, étranges) : sur mon mac, sur mon iPhone, et dans le cloud photos.

Comment résoudre ce problème ? Je n'ai pas envie de supprimer manuelle 8000 photos ...

Merci d'avance


----------



## Powerdom (30 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Tiens j'ai vécu la même aventure ! je n'ai jamais pu m'en dépêtrer automatiquement. J'ai supprimé à la main plusieurs milliers d'images...
bon courage à moins qu'un membre ait une solution.


----------



## MrTom (30 Décembre 2020)

Hello,

L'application gemini 2 permet de supprimer des doublons : https://apps.apple.com/fr/app/gemini-2-the-duplicate-finder/id1090488118?mt=12

Mais sinon...
Si les photos importés depuis ton iPhone et celles dans iCloud sont les mêmes, tu peux créer une nouvelle bibliothèque Photo, y laisser activé iCloud (et ne te servir que de ça) et supprimer l'ancienne bibliothèque.


----------



## PL37 (30 Décembre 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> L'application gemini 2 permet de supprimer des doublons : https://apps.apple.com/fr/app/gemini-2-the-duplicate-finder/id1090488118?mt=12
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
Merci pour le retour.

Merci pour l'appli. Si je l'utilise, elle supprimera les doublons sur mon iPhone, et donc avec la syncho iCloud, les doubles seront aussi supprimés dans Photos sur mon mac, ainsi que dans Photos sur iCloud ?
Si je veux supprimer manuellement, je les supprime sur importe quel support  (iPhone, Mac, ou iCloud sur le web) ?

"Si les photos importés depuis ton iPhone et celles dans iCloud sont les mêmes"
Je ne suis pas sur de bien comprendre.
Grosso modo, sur mon mac j'ai des photos depuis 2009, et avant ma manip d'hier, j'avais sur iCloud toutes les photos de mon iPhone, c'est à dire depuis 2014.
Maintenant, j'ai tout en doublon ... (enfin presque, certains ne sont pas en doublon, pour une raison que j'ignore).

Dernier point : je constate que dans Photos sur mac, j'ai bien les doublons dans l'aperçu, mais quand je l'ouvre, j'ai un point d'exclamation grisé.


----------



## MrTom (30 Décembre 2020)

PL37 a dit:


> Merci pour l'appli. Si je l'utilise, elle supprimera les doublons sur mon iPhone, et donc avec la syncho iCloud, les doubles seront aussi supprimés dans Photos sur mon mac, ainsi que dans Photos sur iCloud ?
> Si je veux supprimer manuellement, je les supprime sur importe quel support (iPhone, Mac, ou iCloud sur le web) ?


Tout dépend de l'état de la synchronisation iCloud.
Si elle est activé sur ton iPhone et sur ton Mac, alors les photos sont similaires sur les deux appareils.

L'application Gemini 2 fonctionne uniquement sur Mac. Si tu supprimes depuis ton Mac en ayant la synchronisation activée, alors les photo seront supprimées d'iCloud et de tous les Devices qui y sont synchronisés?


PL37 a dit:


> Grosso modo, sur mon mac j'ai des photos depuis 2009, et avant ma manip d'hier, j'avais sur iCloud toutes les photos de mon iPhone, c'est à dire depuis 2014.


Tu devais donc avoir les photos depuis 2009 aussi sur ton iPhone.


----------



## PL37 (30 Décembre 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Tout dépend de l'état de la synchronisation iCloud.
> Si elle est activé sur ton iPhone et sur ton Mac, alors les photos sont similaires sur les deux appareils.
> 
> L'application Gemini 2 fonctionne uniquement sur Mac. Si tu supprimes depuis ton Mac en ayant la synchronisation activée, alors les photo seront supprimées d'iCloud et de tous les Devices qui y sont synchronisés?
> ...


Merci

Bon, avec Gemini ça ne détecte pas les doublons ... Elles doivent être identiques à l'oeil mais le "fichier" doit être différent.
par exemple, pour une même photo, une pèse 4,3 Mo, et l'autre 7,3 Mo ... je vais devoir tout supprimer manuellement, sans me tromper (en supprimant celle qui pèse le moins je présume).

Edit 15h27 : pour chaque doublon, j'ai une photo.HEIC et .JPG en fait ...

Edit 15h39 : bon en fait, mes doublons concernent uniquement les photos récentes avec format HEIC JPG. Mon mac n'est d'ailleurs pas capable d'ouvrir les photos HEIC, le comble ! j'ai juste l'aperçu qui fonctionne

Ou alors elles sont identiques, mais le poids est différent car j'ai coché "optimiser le stockage de l'Iphone" ?

Je n'ai pas compris l'astuce de créer une nouvelle bibliothèque, et je ne vois pas cette option


----------



## MrTom (30 Décembre 2020)

Il se peut que Gemini ne détecte uniquement les fichiers (tailles, données) et non leur contenu.


PL37 a dit:


> Je n'ai pas compris l'astuce de créer une nouvelle bibliothèque, et je ne vois pas cette option


Démarre Photos en appuyant sur la touche option/alt.


----------



## PL37 (30 Décembre 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Il se peut que Gemini ne détecte uniquement les fichiers (tailles, données) et non leur contenu.
> 
> Démarre Photos en appuyant sur la touche option/alt.


Merci

Mais vu que j'ai a priori identifié mon problème (2 formats différents), ça ne changera rien si ?

Sinon, si je désactive le cloud dans Photos sur mon mac, ça supprimera les doublons dans le cloud ?


----------



## MrTom (30 Décembre 2020)

PL37 a dit:


> Sinon, si je désactive le cloud dans Photos sur mon mac, ça supprimera les doublons dans le cloud ?


Non, si le cloud est désactivé forcément Photos ne communiquera plus avec.


----------



## sergiodadi (30 Décembre 2020)

PL37 a dit:


> Merci
> 
> Bon, avec Gemini ça ne détecte pas les doublons ... Elles doivent être identiques à l'oeil mais le "fichier" doit être différent.
> par exemple, pour une même photo, une pèse 4,3 Mo, et l'autre 7,3 Mo ... je vais devoir tout supprimer manuellement, sans me tromper (en supprimant celle qui pèse le moins je présume).
> ...



Si vous voulez garder uniquement les *JPG*, vous pouvez probablement  chercher (avec EasyFind par exemple)   les photos avec _heic_ (type HEIF) dans le dossier i*mages* et les supprimer ensuite. Faites une sauvegarde de votre photothèque avant


----------



## sergiodadi (31 Décembre 2020)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Si vous voulez garder uniquement les *JPG*, vous pouvez probablement  chercher (avec EasyFind par exemple)  les photos avec _heic_ (type HEIF) dans le dossier i*mages* et les supprimer ensuite. Faites une sauvegarde de votre photothèque avant



Quelques précisions importantes avant de se lancer dans cet essai:

si vous êtes débutant, il vaut mieux probablement ne pas essayer ...
c'est une simple suggestion
la photothèque étant gérée comme une véritable base de donnée, il vaut mieux en général ne pas toucher directement aux données internes sauf avec des bonnes sauvegardes à jour
c'est une opération non garantie que je n'ai pas essayée,  les sauvegardes sont donc indispensables  
il faut vérifier avant la sauvegarde que l'option "_Télécharger les originaux sur ce Mac_" soit bien activée dans *Photos*
si ce n'est pas le cas, après avoir mis l'option, attendre que la mise à jour de la photothèque soit terminée, cela peut prendre des heures ou des dizaines d'heures suivant la taille de la photothèque et le débit Internet disponible
sauvegarder en plusieurs exemplaires votre photothèque, voir les bons conseils ici . Un extrait:


```
Un moyen mnémotechnique pour bien sauvegarder vos données est la règle « 3–2–1–0 » :

vous devez posséder 3 copies de vos fichiers ;
dans 2 formats différents ;
dont 1 distante ;
aucune sauvegarde n’est fiable à 100 % : vérifiez-les.
```


après suppression des photos, utilisez l’outil de réparation de la photothèque.
s'il y a des problèmes après tout cela, restaurer la sauvegarde de la photothèque et la remettre en photothèque système,  cette photothèque système est la seule à pouvoir être utilisée avec Photos iCloud, Albums partagés et Mon flux de photos.


----------



## PL37 (4 Janvier 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> Quelques précisions importantes avant de se lancer dans cet essai:
> 
> si vous êtes débutant, il vaut mieux probablement ne pas essayer ...
> c'est une simple suggestion
> ...


Merci
Etant plutôt débutant, ou bien pas assez aguerri, je vais plutôt m'orienter vers la suppression manuelle, des photos en JPG (puisqu'elles prennent plus de place).
Mais cela m'interpelle, ma version de Photo sur Mac ne lit pas mes photos en HEIC !


----------



## sergiodadi (4 Janvier 2021)

PL37 a dit:


> Mais cela m'interpelle, ma version de Photo sur Mac ne lit pas mes photos en HEIC !


je ne comprends pas, tu dis "_pour chaque doublon, j'ai une photo.HEIC et .JPG en fait ..._" , c'est bien sous *Photos* que tu as la photo en .*HEIC* ?


----------



## PL37 (4 Janvier 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> je ne comprends pas, tu dis "_pour chaque doublon, j'ai une photo.HEIC et .JPG en fait ..._" , c'est bien sous *Photos* que tu as la photo en .*HEIC* ?


J'ai la photo en HEIC, sur mon iPhone, sur mon mac dans l'appli photos, et dans Photos dans Icloud
je ne sais pas si je suis clair ?
En fait, j'ai mis manuellement mes photos de mon iphone sur mon mac, avec le transfert, et ça les a mis en HEIC et JPG visiblement. Du coup, avec la syncho du cloud, je me retrouve avec du JPEG sur mon Iphone également (enfin j'imagine que c'est la cause).


----------



## sergiodadi (4 Janvier 2021)

PL37 a dit:


> J'ai la photo en HEIC, sur mon iPhone, sur mon mac dans l'appli photos, et dans Photos dans Icloud
> je ne sais pas si je suis clair ?
> En fait, j'ai mis manuellement mes photos de mon iphone sur mon mac, avec le transfert, et ça les a mis en HEIC et JPG visiblement. Du coup, avec la syncho du cloud, je me retrouve avec du JPEG sur mon Iphone également (enfin j'imagine que c'est la cause).



tu dis:

"_J'ai la photo en HEIC, sur mon iPhone, sur mon mac dans l'appli photos_"
"_ma version de Photo sur Mac ne lit pas mes photos en HEIC !_"

Cela me semble contradictoire, en premier tu dis que tu as une photo en HEIC dans l'appli Photos et en deuxième, tu dis que l'application Photos ne lit pas les photos en HEIC   

Enfin, ce n'est pas grave, bon courage pour la suppression manuelle !


----------



## PL37 (4 Janvier 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> tu dis:
> 
> "_J'ai la photo en HEIC, sur mon iPhone, sur mon mac dans l'appli photos_"
> "_ma version de Photo sur Mac ne lit pas mes photos en HEIC !_"
> ...


Seul l'aperçu s'affiche.
Quand je suis sur "Photos" sur mon mac, en vue mosaïque, chaque photo est doublée. 
Lorsque  je clique sur la photo au format HEIC, pour l’agrandir et n'afficher qu'elle,  j'ai un carré gris qui s'ouvre. la photo ne s'affiche pas.
Il semblerait que ma version de Mac Os soit trop vieille : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT207022#working
Je peux fournir une capture d'écran si besoin.


----------



## sergiodadi (4 Janvier 2021)

PL37 a dit:


> Seul l'aperçu s'affiche.
> Quand je suis sur "Photos" sur mon mac, en vue mosaïque, chaque photo est doublée.
> Lorsque  je clique sur la photo au format HEIC, pour l’agrandir et n'afficher qu'elle,  j'ai un carré gris qui s'ouvre. la photo ne s'affiche pas.



OK, je comprends mieux !



PL37 a dit:


> Il semblerait que ma version de Mac Os soit trop vieille : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT207022#working
> Je peux fournir une capture d'écran si besoin.



Quelle est la version de *MacOS* et quelle est la version de *Photos* ?


----------



## PL37 (4 Janvier 2021)

sergiodadi a dit:


> OK, je comprends mieux !
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle est la version de *MacOS* et quelle est la version de *Photos* ?


MacOS : 10.11.6
Photos : 1.5


----------



## sergiodadi (4 Janvier 2021)

PL37 a dit:


> MacOS : 10.11.6
> Photos : 1.5



C'est clair, *MacOS El Capitan* et la version *Photos* associée ne gèrent pas le format HEIC  

Pour éviter que plus tard, ton Iphone ne génère pas de photos en format *HEIF* mais uniquement du *JPEG*, tu peux le configurer:


```
Bien que l’utilisation des formats HEIF et HEVC soit recommandée, vous pouvez configurer ces appareils de manière à capturer des fichiers multimédias dans d’anciens formats qui sont compatibles avec d’autres systèmes d’exploitation et appareils :

Accédez à Réglages > Appareil photo.
Touchez Formats.
Touchez Les plus compatibles. Ce réglage est uniquement disponible sur les appareils pouvant capturer des fichiers multimédias au format HEIF ou HEVC, et dotés d’iOS 11 ou version ultérieure.
Toutes les nouvelles photos et vidéos seront désormais au format JPEG ou H.264. Pour revenir aux formats HEIF et HEVC nécessitant moins d’espace de stockage, choisissez Haute efficacité.
```

Cela évitera d'avoir des formats HEIF non gérés.

Pour ton problème de doublons, à part ma  suggestion , je ne vois rien d'autres , à part bien sur, la suppression manuelle ... Bon courage !


----------

